

Ask HN: If you woke up tomorrow and...part 2 - jpwagner

in a follow up to http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=526458<p>If all of the sudden all technology was gone (assuming we had knowledge of that technology)...
What technologies would entirely be skipped in the rebuild?<p>Dumb examples: there would be no period of time we would think the world was flat.  There would be a very short period of time without movable print...
======
johngunderman
Microsoft :P no, I jest.

Conventional knowledge would still exist for the most part (assuming an approx
10 year time frame), so we probably wouldnt have geocentric delusions or
anything like that.

I would guess that as far as technologies went, the internet would be designed
in a much more secure manner. Also, it probably would be designed as a
scalable network instead of the scale-free network it currently is.

------
rglovejoy
Vacuum Tubes. We would go straight to transistors and other solid-state
devices.

~~~
daydream
A world without Twin Reverbs, SVT's, tubs mic pres, and the like is one I
wouldn't like to live in. (Marshalls, on the other than, I care not for...)
Heck, even germanium transistors are being put to good use for audio nowadays.

This is a great example of how evolution can produce things that are still
useful decades later, even as most people have moved on to the latest and
greatest.

------
czcar
Drum brakes? ...something i have always found interesting is what mistakes
could we have avoided. Serious mistakes brought on by ignorance and pseudo-
science, such as the act of bleeding to heal.

------
daydream
Anyone ever read "A Canticle for Lebowitz"? I recently recently discovered it
and am very intrigued.

~~~
dantheman
Don't bother reading the sequel it's not bad, but it's nowhere near as good as
canticle.

------
raquo
no QWERTY!

